# نشرات وابرشورات عن الحرائق



## almoj (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الكرام أعكف هذه الأيام للتجهيز ليوم الدفاع المدني للعام 2010

حيث اني اقوم بتجهيز مواضيع وصور تصلح بأن تكون نشرات مفيدة

وابرشورات توزع على الزوار في مكان أنعقاد المعرض

أرجو المساعدة في إختيار مواضيع وصور 

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## الحليف (3 يونيو 2009)

اسئل الله لك لاعانة وفقك الله


----------



## almoj (4 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزاك الخير على تعليقك

بصراحة فرحت لان الزوار كثير

لم يكلف احدهم نفسه الدعاء

شكرا لك اخي​


----------



## سيناوى81 (7 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## almoj (9 يونيو 2009)

الله يجزاك الخير اخوي على تواجدك وردك

بإنتظار مساهمات الأخوة ونصائحهم وأفكارهم​


----------

